# Looking at divorce #2



## Britney (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi I am a wife and mom to 5 children. I found out recently that my husband has been cheating on me for 2 months. He has been suffering depression for a long time now. This past year has been really hard on him. We have discussed things in depth since I found out. He has told me that he ended it with her. Yet he still tells his friends that he is ready to try something new. I want more than anything to work this out with him. I love him more and more every time he opens up to me. We have been together for 8 1/2 years. He has honestly been my everything. If i could go back and fix the mistakes I made I would. If I could go back and show him that I love him more I would. I wish I never said no when all he wanted was a back rub or anything. I wish i would have communicated better with him. Since finding out about the affair he has still slept by me at night. He still holds me at times. Yet he still says he wants a divorce. He did agree to family counseling for our kids sake. However he still says he wants a divorce. He is agreeing to it bc I told him if he would I would give him an uncontested divorce. I did tell him it is not what I want but I want him to be happy. He says he hasnt been happy in 6 years. Which is before we got married. My heart is breaking. I see times that it feels like we can make this workout and that he is softening to the idea. However his words are still harsh. Is there a chance we can make this work or am I fighting for nothing?


----------



## FJR (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m in my second marriage so my heart hurts for you. You deserve someone who loves you and is happy to be with you...


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You are not to blame for his cheating. He made a choice. Seems to me that he has told you and others by words and actions that he doesn't want to be married to you. What is it about him that deserves such deep devotion?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't want to crush your hopes. but if I were you, I would listen to what he is telling you and act accordingly. He told he wants a divorce. He told you he has been unhappy for 6 years. You told him you would grant his wish if he went to counseling and he agreed. It appears as though he has been honest with you about his intentions. He doesn't appear to have given you any reason. So, while you may still wonder why and internalize whatever reasons he gives you, ultimately his life is his own just as yours is your own. Besides that he cheated on you, so why would even consider wanting him in the first place.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He is blaming you for everything. Yeah, that figures. Nothing is his fault. It's all you.

He needs treatment for his depression.

And you need to seek legal advice.


----------

